# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Dhurata me e zakonshme..

## El_Culpable_

* Meqe jemi edhe prag festave do me pelqente te dija cila eshte dhurata me komune qe mund ti bejn te rinjte partnerit ose qoft edhe shoqerise..
Un ngaqe pertoj shum te bredh neper dyqane dhe te vras mendjen cfare mund ti pelqej partneres apo shoqes a shokut gjithmone blej Parfum ose Syze dielli dhe gjithmone i shoqeroj me nje lule 
Nejse ne sondazh po shtoj edhe librat per ata te apasionuarit.
Gjo tjeter sme bje ne men sorry 
Nqs nuk eshte asnjera nga kto shkruani ca te doni You Are Wellcome *

----------


## El_Culpable_

*Un per vete parfum pasi mendoj qe te gjithve ju pelqen te ken sa me shume.*

----------


## Edvin83

Ca eshte kjo dhurata me komune? E ke fjalen qe per cdo dhurate merr dhe nje komune falas? Pse jo bashki?

----------


## derjansi

thash se kan fillu me dhan dhurata falas neper komuna ne shqipni


common ma merr menja ka dasht me than ky lol

----------


## PINK

Dhe une thashe, mendova Kane fillu me dhene dhurata komunat e shenleshit ne Shqiperi, sa mire me raste festash  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Robbery

I bie te jete: dhurata me e zakonshme qe dhurojne te rinjte ne prag festash.. :buzeqeshje: ..?
Une votova per diçka tjeter...

----------


## El_Culpable_

*E bravoo 
Dhurata me e zakonshme i bje shqip fare*

----------


## mia@

Varet nga personi. Parfumet dhe syzet preferoj ti blej vet. Une do preferoja gift cards. I ble vet me mire. Nuk para me pelqejne shijet e te tjereve.  :perqeshje: . Luleve nuk u bej naze.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Izadora

> thash se kan fillu me dhan dhurata falas neper komuna ne shqipni
> 
> 
> common ma merr menja ka dasht me than ky lol




He pra se u shklem sysh , po me mendoja se me fat jane ata ne shqiperi hahahahaha





Tek dhurata vlersohet mundimi sesa cmimi ( te pakten per mua ) . 

Psh me e sakonshme :
Nje leter ne forme luleje , ku cdo petal eshte shkruar nje premtim nga dhuruesi.   
6 masazhe, nje larje enesh , nje fshirje shtepie , nje lareje dyshemeje , nje larje WC, gatim nje jave rresht , te shkoi me ble per frigoriferin  :ngerdheshje:  , nje dite ta harroi me prek pultin  :ngerdheshje:    ect ect .

Me nje fjale lule me shume petale dhe te shoqeruar me nje tufe lulesh prej verteti, te cilat ti kete zgjedh vete nje e nga nje , se mos ti shkoi mendja ta blej te gatcme tufen   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Edvin83

> *E bravoo 
> Dhurata me e zakonshme i bje shqip fare*


Po perdor google translate o fajtor, se keshtu ia bejne edhe ca tjere qe te nuk dine fjalet ne gjuhen shqipe  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## shigjeta

Po i shtoj voten luleve. Po te shoqerohen me poezi, me kenge, edhe me mire  :perqeshje:

----------


## Force-Intruder

_Rezultati i Sondazhit deri me 28/12/2011 Ora 13:30_

*Dhurata me e zakonshme = Dicka Tjeter!*


 :pa dhembe:  
Kam frike se eshte konceptuar pak keq sondazhi

----------


## maryp

ama e thene keshtu , dhurate e zakonshme duket sikur i bie te jete nje dhurate banale qe eshte bere thjesht se duhet bere.
kur dua te dhuroj dicka o e vras trurin shume o nuk bej dhurata fare. mund te jete dhe dicka e thjeshte por rendesi ka te jete e vecante.. ne pergjithesi  profumet i evitoj , librat i dhuroj por kur e di qe personit i pelqen ti lexoje dhe di cfare libri deshiron.

----------


## Lov!

> _Rezultati i Sondazhit deri me 28/12/2011 Ora 13:30_
> 
> *Dhurata me e zakonshme = Dicka Tjeter!*
> 
> 
>  
> Kam frike se eshte konceptuar pak keq sondazhi


Dirty Mind, lol  :ngerdheshje:

----------

